# skin tags



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 5 year old hound Jordi. Just in the last two weeks I have noticed what looks to be small skinny dangly skin tags. I have pinched them at the base and removed the three I found. He is such a good dog and doesnt move and lets me do anything to him. I dont want them to get big and irritate him on his face and have to take him to the vet to get removed which is big bucks and besides that he hates the vet and dont want to put him through that. I put a bit of polisporin on the areas were I removed the tags. Two of them were right at the lip line and one on the muzzle were the wiskers are. I wouldnt touch growths anywere on the body as its just cosmetic and wouldnt bother him only as I mentioned there right on his lips and face. Is it normal for him to sudenlly start getting tags and hese only 5. If he gets anymore on his mouth should I remove them or leave them alone.


----------

